# Router Table Fence



## OBG65 (May 5, 2018)

When I began to get serious about woodworking I was fortunate to be befriended and mentored by the late Pat Warner. I was sadden by his passing and wanted to make something in his honor that I would be using alongside with a plethora of jigs and things I bought from him including one of his later fence iterations that has the acrylic curtain. I have always wanted to make his router table fence and so I went and did so to the best of my limited abilities. The fence is pretty much the same as his as shown in FWW #144, Sept/Oct 2000, except that the fixed block and movable threaded blocks are aluminum and not Jatoba/aluminum. The carrier and fence faces are 1" Walnut, the base is 3/4" MDF, the dial indicator holder is Honduran Mahogany, the stop block is 3/4" Western Red Cedar, and the table top is 3/4" MDF with 4 coats of tung oil. The stop block is for stop grooves which he showed in various of his books/CDs. The 1st two pictures are the one I made the bottom one is the one he made with the acrylic curtain. I hope that my feeble attempt may do his memory some honor.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That is a very nice fence Orlando. We all miss Pat. He was a class act. He would be proud of inspiring you to build that.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Pat was an inspiration to many. 

I was presented with an autographed copy of his book on my trip to the US in 2012.

Some of His jigs seemed complicated to me, but always worked well..

He would be proud that you are following his style...


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Very nice presentation. Looks very well made and easy to use. Congrats on the build.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Very nice fence. I like precision (at least as close as possible with wood) and that looks like it meets that criteria. I try for great precision in my jigs, but sometimes miss the mark.


----------



## OBG65 (May 5, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I very much appreciate them. Now I only hope that I can make some things worthy of it.

BTW, Happy Father's Day to all the dads.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A really first class job BUT, like most of Pat's jigs etc, far too complicated, too many adjustments to make whereas a simple fence is fast to set-up and nothing to go wrong.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very well done. Appreciate the pointers.


----------



## OBG65 (May 5, 2018)

Harry, I agree that Pat's creations where intricate but once you get used to them they're easy to dial in. The fence is not complicated to set up and dial in. I have 3 holes in line where I can set up the base according to the width of the material I'm routing. The 2 levers on the walnut carrier lock it down as you make micro-adjustments to dial in the depth of a tongue or width of a groove without having to reposition the base. The carrier moves independently of the base.

Thanks for the kind words JFPNCM.

BTW, I forgot to mention that the light-colored stock on the carrier is Ash.


----------



## dgwoods (Oct 1, 2018)

Nice job! It's great to see someone post a Pat inspired jig. If you study all his books, articles, and eBooks, you'll notice that Pat continually kept refining his designs. Just select a design that's suitable to build w/the tooling you have. While you were making the adjustable fence, I was making the edge guide and circle jig. The circle jig is the best one I've ever used so far.


----------



## OBG65 (May 5, 2018)

Great job dg. You're right about his redefining/improving his jigs as time went on. But one thing I've noticed is that, although the conceptual framework stayed pretty much the same, the functionality and design became simpler and more precise in what you could accomplish with it/them.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I was very fortunate to purchase some of Pat's router bases for my specific routers. I also shared e-mailed correspondence with him on his precision approach to his jigs and fixtures.

Being a machinist, I certainly appreciated that aspect of his work.

I also made edge guides for my Dewalt and Bosch (Plunge) bases designed by Mr Warner. They were not exactly to his sizes, but were certainly fabricated with his tolerances. I understood his thinking, and agreed with his belief that routing was extremely enjoyable when ultimate precision resulted.

He was a fascinating and extremely knowledgable person to have in this world.

Great work on all of the accessories posted. Im sure that Mr Warner would be proud.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## OBG65 (May 5, 2018)

Perfectly said Ellery.


----------

